# Favourite Accent.



## Anders (Apr 4, 2015)

What is your favourite accent when English is spoken? My favourite is Indian, especially if accompanied by the fabulous 'head wobble'. I also love their sense of humour and mischief. My favourite English regional accent is East Anglian, when 'few' becomes 'foo' etc.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 4, 2015)

"Why I Man" & "Divant Dunch is" My part of the world. Its the Derby between S/Land & the "Toon" this weekend


----------



## Redkite (Apr 4, 2015)

I like a Jamaican accent, and in the UK I like Geordies (I'm not one myself!).


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2015)

Southern Irish, or French. Or Polish.


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 4, 2015)

Scottish (particularly the highland twang) and South African I think, although I do love a Belfast accent and New Zealand too


----------



## ukjohn (Apr 4, 2015)

Being a Welshman my surname of Quick had very strong connections many years ago with Cornwall, maybe that is why I like the Cornish accent. 

Other accents I like, if it's a lady speaking I love the Irish accent. But if it's a man talking I like the South Africans.


John.


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 5, 2015)

Ooh I like a Bristol accent too, I'd quite forgotten till I heard one on the radio the other day.  Now that I think about it my choice of partner may have been unduly influenced by accent, Scotts, Belfast, Afrikaans, Irish, New Zealander


----------



## Bloden (Apr 5, 2015)

I like the sound of a Kenyan speaking English. It sounds warm and friendly.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 5, 2015)

Depends in every case on the actual voice of the person doesn't it?  Let alone what's being said !


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 5, 2015)

You can put what ever voice you want on a Garmin Sat Nav. I have one on my Bike handle bars that talks to my crash helmet. A Australia lady keeping me right or is that left


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> You can put what ever voice you want on a Garmin Sat Nav. I have one on my Bike handle bars that talks to my crash helmet. A Australia lady keeping me right or is that left



Back in the early '80s I had a speech synthesiser for my ZX Spectrum which used phonemes to build up speech - I taught it to speak with a Yorkshire accent!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 5, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> You can put what ever voice you want on a Garmin Sat Nav. I have one on my Bike handle bars that talks to my crash helmet. A Australia lady keeping me right or is that left



Must admit I'm not keen on my Garmin as this sexy male voice keeps telling me to turn left, trouble is the left turn is straight into the grave yard 

Love the Norfolk accent and also the Malaysian accent.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 5, 2015)

I have 4 Garmins for diff reasons. Got me to Asia one trip, Got me to Russian Boarder another & been to Italy twice.  Have you got it set on the scenic way


----------



## Maryanne29 (Apr 5, 2015)

I like hearing English spoken by a French person.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2015)

Maryanne29 said:


> I like hearing English spoken by a French person.



When I was at Uni there was a girl there who had lived in France until she was 12, then moved to Yorkshire, so she had a cross between a French and a Yorkshire accent! Quite comical at times!


----------



## Caroline (Apr 5, 2015)

Love that soft Irish accent, but enjoy accents in general as my family is spread quite widely across Devon and Somerset.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 5, 2015)

No 1 daughter had Ozzy Osborne on her TomTom when the kids were small.  You should have heard him rant when you go the wrong way - she'd do it deliberately of course, if they weren't in a hurry, to amuse them!

Another friend had different voices on her ansafone.

Prince Charles saying that he was sorry, but they were out - taking his wife to that vast carbuncle of a supermarket; Cupid Stunt was another -forget who else.  And a doorbell that played different tunes.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 5, 2015)

I find a road atlas with hand written notes far more effective than a sat nav, so if driving solo [or with cat, but no humans], I can listen to radio, uninterupted  If I need to ask directions, which I did when defeated by sudden disappearance of direction signs in Portsmouth a couple of weeks ago, I ask someone, so get local accent - or in that case, a couple of students from Midlands, who were studying in Portsmouth.


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 5, 2015)

I love the fact that smartphones allow users to turn their favourite tunes into ringtones (MP3 files, or OGGs in the case of my Galaxy S3). I have a choice of 25 eek on top of the built-in ones.

Should my local GP surgery ever ring me, the ringtone I've assigned to them is "Die Another Day".


----------

